
Django + twitter.com: automatic new statuses - karol_zielinski
http://tech.karolzielinski.com/django-twitter-com-automatic-new-statuses
======
lygaret
Baaaad idea. Seriously, sending username and password in cleartext over the
wire because "it's faster to implement" is not something that's worth doing.

------
TheThomas
If you're considering adding similar functionality to your Django site, check
out Tweepy. It's absolutely wonderful.

<http://github.com/joshthecoder/tweepy>

Python-twitter will work too, but it covers significantly fewer API calls than
Tweepy and doesn't have native oauth support (though oauth-python-twitter
solves the latter nicely enough).

